# Sweets-brands-send-cease-and-desist-letters-to-e-cig-companies



## Rowan Francis (25/5/14)

http://gawker.com/sweets-brands-send-cease-and-desist-letters-to-e-cig-co-1581351344

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Alex (25/5/14)

The one comment on there was spot on.

"While they are more or less totally in the right here, its still kind of funny to see high fructose corn syrup conglomerates wailing "BUT WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN???"

We want them fat, not dead!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

